# fishing comps



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys can some be able to tell me if they hold any fishin comps in west lakes at inj adelaide and if so any kayaks can go in it and what does it cost to go in it . just wandering if they have any thing down that way 
as us y.pdont have any thing like that here i fishi stansbury wool bay port vincent area


----------

